# Apartment Available for rental



## Hingen (Sep 2, 2009)

Condominium @ Grace Ville 

- Block K 
- Ground Floor 
- The only Block with Central Garden 
- Next to Playground & Swimming Pool 
- 24hr Security 
- Fully Furnished 
- Fully Air-Con 
- 2 Rooms 
- 950SqFt 

Available for immediate occupancy from 14 sept.

Interested please email @ hingen_me --> hotmail or call at +60168323380


----------

